# New Tarantula cabinet setup.



## Becky Wheeler (Dec 27, 2005)

Hiya Guys!

I just wanted to show you all a couple of pics!. I have made one of my display cabinets into a tarantula display cabinet!. The Cabinet was a present from my mum, it cost £140. And i use to collect bad taste bear figures, until i had to sell the lots and had an empty cabinet :wall: 

Then my husband came up with a fantastic idea, Lets put your T's in there!. So we did and i took some pictures! it's changed a bit since this picture was taken but you get the idea. The cabinet has a light on the top and glass shelves so it really makes my Tarantulas stand out. And one giant heat mat on the back wall, The temp is kept at 78.


----------



## Fini (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice cabinet for the job.  I keep telling myself I need to do something like that too.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice Gremlin! Is it stripe?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Dec 27, 2005)

lol, You crack me up! yes it's Stripe! I'm a big fan of gremlins, if they existed, i would have one!


----------



## DragonMaiden (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm converting an old bkshelf into a "T holder"  so I can look at my whole collection at once.  I'm now running the wiring for the heaters/lights etc.  I also am putting my scorps in their to.  I just divided a large tank in 3 for different species of scorps. and painted the back glass to look like cacti and stuff.


----------



## DragonMaiden (Dec 27, 2005)

I love  the way it looks.  Your setup is nice  I love the gremlin.


----------



## Mattyb (Dec 28, 2005)

Becky Wheeler said:
			
		

> lol, You crack me up! yes it's Stripe! I'm a big fan of gremlins, if they existed, i would have one!



If the existed then there would be forums to talk about them  

Very nice setup Becky


-Matty


----------



## BigBryan (Dec 28, 2005)

awesome setup!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Dec 28, 2005)

Awww Thanks you guys! It's an addictive hobby! I got my first T last january and thought i would be happy with one, well it never works out that way does it. i now have 13 T's and 1 trapdoor. lol.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Dec 28, 2005)

WOW , thats a GREAT set up , i bet you free'd alot of space with that set up! time to buy more !!! LOL


----------



## Anthony (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice, both decorative and practical.


----------



## FFScorpion (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice setup you got there, some day my scorpions will have something like that, or bigger.


----------

